# Who rides motorcycles around here?



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I grew up racing motocross....i've done a little street riding. I'm not a big fan of being on the freeway. :eeps:

I test drove a Can-Am Spyder today...










.....INteresting and fun...but not like riding a motorcyle at all.

A local dealer offered test rides. No motorcycle license needed in California. :thumbup:

It was a real kick to drive in a straight line and it hauled ass...but in the turns (especially the freeway connector) it felt as if it was trying to straighten out on you...even when you lean your body way over. Perhaps it would just take time to learn the riding style.

ON the freeway...it felt very stable and more "safe" than a two-wheeled bike. I hit about 80 on the freeway for a moment. Felt very strong.

http://spyder.brp.com/

Mostly, I've been tossing around the idea of getting a "cruiser" bike lately. Ever since I saw the Dark Custom series "Cross Bones" at a local Harley dealer, I just can't get it off my mind..

40's retro bobber style with a "springer" front end...

This is it...


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice bobber, not my style but I like that one. I saw that can-am spider at the fair last week, it looks cool, but I doubt I'd want it. (even though I signed up to win one, lol)

I want a KTM 690 smc










that'll come in a few years once I have my degree, but after I get all my schoolin out of the way I want something like this.


----------



## Gh0sT (May 20, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I grew up racing motocross....i've done a little street riding. I'm not a big fan of being on the freeway. :eeps:
> 
> I test drove a Can-Am Spyder today...
> 
> ...


Did you test it at fun bike center??? Cause I am interested in making that my commuter vehicle...Carmel Valley to Point Loma is about 36 miles one way...

Does anyone know the MPG of that thing??


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice looking bike, ERT. I like a lot of HD's models in that custom series they have going on. 

I ride an 82 Kawasaki Spectre 750 (shaft drive model of the KZ750). Nothing special by today's standards, but I think it has nice, classic styling, a pretty decent 4 cyl 750cc engine, and I like the dual discs front and rear disc. Beats most of the bikes from that vintage in those terms. Lol. 

Parking at UCSD is a bitch, so I love that I never have to look for spots with this.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I've ridden for 32 years (Ducati, BMW, HD, Honda, Vespa), in fact I rode to work today (55 deg F this morning).

I was really hoping VW would follow through and produce their GX3 concept.
At $17K it really looked like a fun deal - I would buy that in a heartbeat.



















Funny you mentioned the HD Cross Bones, I checked one out Friday at the local dealer on the way home.
I love the vintage look and what they've done with it.


----------



## ScubaCinci (Sep 4, 2007)

I've been riding a while...currently I have an '06 FJR1300A


----------



## lordofthewaters (Oct 27, 2005)

Been thinking about getting (and looking at a few) an R series Beemer..........I'm thinking maybe something older say 68 to 74 or so..........Like the old cafe racers......


----------



## Sam Cogley (Jun 8, 2008)

mullman said:


> I've ridden for 32 years (Ducati, BMW, HD, Honda, Vespa), in fact I rode to work today (55 deg F this morning).
> 
> I was really hoping VW would follow through and produce their GX3 concept.
> At $17K it really looked like a fun deal - I would buy that in a heartbeat.
> ...


That looks like a Lotus 7 without one rear wheel.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Gh0sT said:


> Does anyone know the MPG of that thing??


Ya know...I have no idea what the dealer name was...it was slightly East of the 15 on El Cajon Blvd. They sell all brands of bikes except Harley.

I was told it gets 34 MPG on the highway... can't confirm it without seeing specs.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

I've been riding street for 20 years and track for 6 and so far no one has posted a motorcycle picture 




I kid, That HD is actually pretty cool looking.


Me not riding...


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Well.........*

I used to ride all types of Motorcycles, but now i only will ride one.
Milwaukee Iron.
HARLEY DAVIDSON.
I don't need to go fast on a bike anymore. I'll just take the torque , power and looks now. Thank you.:thumbup:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

VTRweasel said:


> and so far no one has posted a motorcycle picture


----------



## Bubbz3 (Aug 28, 2006)

Been riding for 25 years, currently have a sport bike and HD cruiser. When I first looked at the picture, I thought it was a jet ski backed onto a trailer. It looks like there may be a little learning curve on how to ride it, personally I would just get a bike. Leave the tricycles alone. Having a MC license or MSF course completion should be a must on those as well as scooters. The Cross Bones looks ok to me, but I don't get the sprung seat on a softail frame. Drop the seat and it will be a cool looking bike IMHO.:thumbup:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Nice pics guys....especially those classic Bimmers. :thumbup: 

As for the sprung seat on the CB model...I'm sure it's more of a comfort thing.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice job mullman


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

There's a guy around here that has one of the Spyders - it's odd looking to my eye. I learned how to ride dirt bikes when I was 12 and got my license at 18. 34 years later I still ride a street bike, though not as much as I'd like. My current bike is in my sig - '02 BMW K1200RS.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mullman is a collector, not a real rider.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

mullman said:


> I was really hoping VW would follow through and produce their GX3 concept.
> At $17K it really looked like a fun deal - I would buy that in a heartbeat.


Looks like a 3 wheel ripoff/copy of the Ariel Atom. :dunno:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> mullman is a collector, not a real rider.


Possible truth in your sarcasm!
YTD 2008 I have only logged about 4800 miles - shame. 

Frankly, my parents (60's) ride more than I do.
They average about 12K/yr, and yes, my mother rides her own bike.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Future rider here. I hope to get a motorcycle soon.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I would suggest taking a motorcycle safety program and practice on back roads.


+100000000000000000000000



Ryans E39 said:


> You'd get great fuel economy, but like they said, you'll get sick of a 250 very quickly! I would look for a 600 in that price range. It won't throw you back in your seat, but you can also get up and move when you need to. My first bike was a 91 Honda CBR 600, great bike to learn on IMO.
> 
> To add to the thread, I'm picking up a bike this weekend, a Buell Firebolt Xb12R, I just have to settle on a color


My first bike was also a 600 and i wouldnt have changed that. The thing is that throwing 1k into a 250 just to learn and play around with is not as bad as throwing 3-6k on a used 600 then dropping it the first week of having it.

Prop, dont spend more than 1k on a 250 because as i mentioned and so has Ryan, YOU WILL get tired of it quickly. You will probably be ready for a 600 before the summer is even over. :dunno: So its really on you.

I kicked out 4k on my first bike and it was a 600. It got stolen within a year of having it and i did not have full coverage. :tsk:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> +100000000000000000000000
> 
> My first bike was also a 600 and i wouldnt have changed that. The thing is that throwing 1k into a 250 just to learn and play around with is n*ot as bad as throwing 3-6k on a used 600 *then dropping it the first week of having it.
> 
> ...


I actually paid $1000 for my 600, had some scratches on the fairings but oh well, it was a starter bike and it ran well! 
There are some great deals out there right now, keep shopping (shopping is half the fun)


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

MMMM_ERT said:


> *I would suggest taking a motorcycle safety program* and practice on back roads.


Absolutely and it will also help lower the insurance cost. :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I would suggest taking a motorcycle safety program and practice on back roads.


Nah, I was just thinking of allowing Darwin to teach me.

The motorcycle saftey programs are offered through CHP, right?


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

LuvThatSam said:


> Nah, I was just thinking of allowing Darwin to teach me.
> 
> The motorcycle saftey programs are offered through CHP, right?


You and the guy defending "ghost riding" should hang out then...:rofl:

Heres the class I took...

http://www.ca-msp.org/


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> I actually paid $1000 for my 600, had some scratches on the fairings but oh well, it was a starter bike and it ran well!
> There are some great deals out there right now, keep shopping (shopping is half the fun)


Around where i live there is no shot at getting ANY 600 for around 1k unless its stolen.:eeps: 
Srsly though if you could find a 600 for less than 2k then go for it.:thumbup:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> You and the guy defending "ghost riding" should hang out then...:rofl:
> 
> Heres the class I took...
> 
> http://www.ca-msp.org/


:thumbup:

How much is insurance on these things? Who supplies the best insurance?

I'm such a noob.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

LuvThatSam said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> How much is insurance on these things? Who supplies the best insurance?
> 
> I'm such a noob.


Motorcycles are dangerous.


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

Double-S said:


> Motorcycles are dangerous.


It's a good thing SBG isn't planning to get one.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Double-S said:


> Motorcycles are dangerous.


Yes, but danger comes cheap.

I pay $85 a month for car insurance, plus $20 a week in gas. That's just for one car.

Plus, I don't think I'll have the guts to ride on the freeway. It would just take 2 long streets for me to get to work.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Double-S said:


> Motorcycles are dangerous.


So are women.

Give me yours.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

LuvThatSam said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> How much is insurance on these things? Who supplies the best insurance?
> 
> I'm such a noob.


depends on the bike and the coverage. Call Progressive...they seem to be popular with riders.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

LuvThatSam said:


> It would just take 2 long streets for me to get to work.


As much as I hate riding on the freeway...you're more likely to get killed on surface streets.


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

Lanc3r said:


> So are women.
> 
> Give me yours.


:rofl: :kiss:


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

LuvThatSam said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> How much is insurance on these things? Who supplies the best insurance?
> 
> I'm such a noob.


Contact VTRWeasel.. he has a *great* motorcycle insurance hookup. He's in the Central Valley, if I remember right... but I think he should be able to hook you up in SoCal. Also if I remember right, I think he got my policy through Progressive at a substantial savings compared to all the other quotes I received.

Make sure you take the Motorcycle Safety course.. Its really, really good :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

LuvThatSam said:


> Yes, but danger comes cheap.
> 
> I pay $85 a month for car insurance, plus $20 a week in gas. That's just for one car.
> 
> Plus, I don't think I'll have the guts to ride on the freeway. It would just take 2 long streets for me to get to work.


To give you an idea:
I lost my license when I was 17, I've been pulled over 16 times (mostly minor stuff, burnt out headlights, noisy exhaust, etc...), and my insurance for a 950cc rocket is $650 a year, and the 1200cc rocket is $750 a year for full coverage through Progressive.
If you decide to get a 250, and your record is clean(ish), you'll probably pay less than $500 a year. Best thing to do is call and ask for a quote, takes less than an hour for them to get back to you. You'll have to tell them what kind of bike, engine size, and year.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Ryans E39 said:


> To give you an idea:
> I lost my license when I was 17, I've been pulled over 16 times (mostly minor stuff, burnt out headlights, noisy exhaust, etc...), and my insurance for a 950cc rocket is $650 a year, and the 1200cc rocket is $750 a year for full coverage through Progressive.
> If you decide to get a 250, and your record is clean(ish), you'll probably pay less than $500 a year. Best thing to do is call and ask for a quote, takes less than an hour for them to get back to you. You'll have to tell them what kind of bike, engine size, and year.


That must be liability only. Any bike worth money is going to be as expensive as a car, at least, for full coverage. Most sport bikes are considered totalled with any significant fairing damage.

Here in Wa insurance isnt even required for bikes. So really, if you have a used bike that isnt desirable, its hardly worth it.

Full overage on the bikes I drool over is just now becoming affordable at age 33 with a clean record. By affordable I mean not =/> 25% of the bikes value annually.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Lanc3r said:


> That must be liability only. Any bike worth money is going to be as expensive as a car, at least, for full coverage. Most sport bikes are considered totalled with any significant fairing damage.
> 
> .


Not my experience...I got a full coverage quote (with high limits) from Progressive on the new Harley model I want. It was a bit over $700.00 for the year on a $17.5K sticker bike.

Maybe it's lower because Harley riders aren't ripping around...only cruising.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Not my experience...I got a full coverage quote (with high limits) from Progressive on the new Harley model I want. It was a bit over $700.00 for the year on a $17.5K sticker bike.
> 
> Maybe it's lower because Harley riders aren't ripping around...only cruising.


The class of bike makes a huge difference.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

I do.


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

Does this count? 

75cc's of pure power!


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Lanc3r said:


> The class of bike makes a huge difference.


Exactly, MMMM_ERT's isn't even considered a motorcycle.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

LuvThatSam said:


> Nah, I was just thinking of allowing Darwin to teach me.
> 
> The motorcycle saftey programs are offered through CHP, right?


can't hear Darwin with a helmet on


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

LTS insurance is not really expensive for bikes. I pay $40 a month for full coverage. And that is for a $10k bike. If you get a bike that is worth much less then that will also bring your insurance down. 

If you get an old bike like that 250, you might even consider just putting liability on it and that will drop it even lower. 

Good luck on your search. But just hurry and get it, summer time is here.:thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

On insurance, I have been with State Farm since I was 16... 27 years. I now own a home and 4 vehicles, one being a bike. I have only great things to say about them. I pay about $55/month on the Harley, which is 13 years old and has over 100k miles on it. I have very good liability: 250k/500k and $500 collision deductible, $250 comp.

I've had 2 major motorcycle claims with them in this time. One was a theft back in 1995. My 6 month old bike was stolen. They paid me more than I had into it, which included all the mods I did. The 2nd was a crash 2 years ago, 11yo bike with 97k miles... they paid out $6k without a question. I feared they'd total her because of the amount, but the adjuster said "i've seen 2yo bikes that aren't this clean, i can't believe this bike is that old." and cut me a check a couple days later. I did the repairs myself.

Anyway, I've been on the receiving end of a Progressive claim that had personal injury as well as vehicle damage to repair. It was unpleasant. They played dirty on the personal injury stuff, even after accepting responsibility and paying out thousands in property damage. Even my buddy who's in the business of saving insurance companies money said they were out of line. I have felt the urge to kill a few times in my life, this was one I thought I'd go thru with it.

Do the MSF course. I did the "teach yourself" method, and tho I have tons of experience now, some hard experience, the MSF course is a great way to see if you're m/c material. Dropping someone elses bike is also a good way to experience that before you are in a real situation on the road.

I say use the bike for recreation only. I know no one who commutes with it that hasn't been involved in a crash caused by some nimrod not paying attention. I hate riding in traffic, it's exhausting. Being on the open road is the only way to enjoy it. I find inner peace every time I ride that way. In fact, I feel a "therapy" session coming on as I type this.



> Good luck on your search. But just hurry and get it, summer time is here.:thumbup:


It's pretty much a 12 month riding season out here on the left coast. When I started back in 1994, I'd ride rain or shine every weekend. Now I prioritize based on temperature and fog density.

I'd suggest nothing smaller than a 600 for you LTS. I have a friend who started on an EX500 a while back. Did a 10k mile trip around the US after grad school on it. It was a bit small for him at 5-11 and 175 pounds, but it worked. He got a BMW GS1100 after that.

You need to respect the machine at all costs. A snafu in judgement on 2 wheels is a much bigger problem than when you're caged up on 4. Even smart attentive people have incidents, it just happens. That said, I'm pretty sure there's two ways I'll stop riding: 1) "they'll" pry the grips from my cold dead hands, 2) I'm too old to get my leg over the seat and keep the bike vertical when stopped.

I hope to have my current bike as my last bike too. I figure I have 30+ years of riding left in me.


----------



## kushy (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been riding dirtbikes since for about 7 years now. Ride woods and motocross but I enjoy enduro the most by far. Current bike is a 2007 KTM 250SX-F.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

jvr826 said:


> It's pretty much a 12 month riding season out here on the left coast. When I started back in 1994, I'd ride rain or shine every weekend. Now I prioritize based on temperature and fog density.
> 
> I'd suggest nothing smaller than a 600 for you LTS. I have a friend who started on an EX500 a while back. Did a 10k mile trip around the US after grad school on it. It was a bit small for him at 5-11 and 175 pounds, but it worked. He got a BMW GS1100 after that.
> 
> ...


I forget where you guys are.  Here in NY we only get a few months of riding in.

And i also agree with the 600 or better but if its only 1k he will spend on a bike thats not bad to learn. But i did mention that he WILL get sick of it quick.

And great point about respecting the bike. That is a MUST at all costs. Any stupid mistake and chances are it will be something serious, versus to a car that you are caged up.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

I don't ride anymore, but I had a Honda Nighthawk (great beginner bike) and an Aprilia RS50...I affectionately called it my "Killer 'priller". Technically a scooter, but looked like a sexy sportbike. Very flickable.


My husband has a '95? Ducati 900SS and a BMW R1100, also '95 or maybe '96 model.

I guess in a way you could say they're mine, too. 

(I included pics of the umbrella girls at the '01 WSBK race in San Marino because I'm cool like that.)


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Melissa said:


> I don't ride anymore, but I had a Honda Nighthawk (great beginner bike) and an Aprilia RS50...I affectionately called it my "Killer 'priller". Technically a scooter, but looked like a sexy sportbike. Very flickable.
> 
> My husband has a '95? Ducati 900SS and a BMW R1100, also '95 or maybe '96 model.
> 
> ...


Nice bikes, and nice umbrella girls


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Melissa said:


> I don't ride anymore, but I had a Honda Nighthawk (great beginner bike) and an Aprilia RS50...I affectionately called it my "Killer 'priller". Technically a scooter, but looked like a sexy sportbike. Very flickable.
> 
> My husband has a '95? Ducati 900SS and a BMW R1100, also '95 or maybe '96 model.
> 
> ...


Why no more riding?

Great bikes, btw.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

LuvThatSam said:


> Why no more riding?
> 
> Great bikes, btw.


I just lost interest. Typical chick, right? 

And thanks


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

My main ride at the moment.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

I do I do....my new ride:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

The F800S/ST are a great bike! Congrats!


----------



## Sox Fan (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a pic of my 07 R1200RT - just bought a 530xi last week. This is my first BMW automobile and enjoying having a two wheeled BMW as well as a 4 wheeled version.

Best advice heard for a new rider here has been to buy a used dirt bike to learn on. I would suggest a dual sport (street legal dirtbike, maybe a 250cc model which is very common). It's not a glamorous ride but you will learn A LOT in the dirt and this will make you a much better rider on the hard stuff.

Insurance can be VERY afffordable or VERY expensive based on the type of motorcycle, your age and your driving record. I was able to insure the $20k brand new RT for a little over $400 a year with full coverage year round because i am over 40, I don't file insurance claims, I have a good driving record, high credit score and because people don't crash BMW's very often. 25 years old with a spotty driving record looking to insure a sport bike may pay $2000 - $3000 a year or more. Do your homework on this one.

MSF course is really a must for all new riders - your life is well worth it and it is more enjoyable to ride if you are skilled and confident.

Ride on my brothers....


----------



## Z4Speedster (May 14, 2007)

If you want a motorcycle.. get a real motorcycle. Never understand the idea behind these three wheel bikes (tricycle for adults?) If anyone's concern is the bike license, he/she should consider a roadster!!


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> My main ride at the moment.


Thats hot.


----------



## madurodave (Oct 31, 2008)

I ride! NH is great for riding!

As far as insurance, less than $500 for my 2 on-road bikes, a $25k Harley Road King Classic with 110 ci engine and lots of goodies and a 10 year old Honda VTR1000F. My classic 1957 is still being restored, so only have comprehensive on that for now.


----------



## oldbikerider (Oct 31, 2009)

This is an old thread, and I am a new BMW car owner (at least the first one since 1968) so here is my picture taken at the FANTASTIC Vintage at the Vineyards gathering ....

1968 R60/2
1980 R65
1981 R100








http://picasaweb.google.com/rangert/VatV09#5339213269418042050


----------



## Tuvok328 (Dec 9, 2009)

*R1150rt*

Granted, motorcycling is right up there with skydiving in the danger department, but once bitten, you're smitten. Having been a rider for about 40 years, I've learned some valuable lessons, not the least of which is the fact that one never stops learning! On a lark, last summer I rode from Topeka, Kansas to Nashville, TN in the driving rain on my R1150RT. I half expected to wipe out at least once, but the bike's stability was rock solid the entire distance. I was obliged to swerve to avoid being eaten by an inattentive trucker, but the bike forgave my oversteer. It is the no. 1 police department choice worldwide because of its stability and sturdy construction. It won't do 150, but 135 is plenty fast if needed (realistically, when is that - ever?).


----------

